# What If Gmail Had Been Designed by Microsoft?



## debsuvra (Nov 26, 2007)

Today I want to ponder the question: what if Microsoft, not Google, had created Gmail? What would be the differences in that web mail client for users today? What if we apply some of the same design rules that brought us Hotmail, for instance?

To start, here’s the current Gmail homepage after you log-in:

*blogoscoped.com/files/ms-gmail/1.png

First of all, we need to rebrand the application name to something longer. Let’s call this Windows Live Gmail, and add some of the visual elements connected with Windows. Also, as in Hotmail, there needs to be less space for the email subjects to make place for a reading pane, which is full of verbose explanatory help text*:

*blogoscoped.com/files/ms-gmail/2.png

For another design iteration in our inbox, we will need to camouflage the checkboxes next to the messages by putting a mail icon on top of them. Also, we need to break up messages from conversation threads into their individual parts. Furthermore, this version of Gmail needs to change from context-aware text ads to context-unaware graphic banners, which we’ll require to carry at least one clip art. Gmail currently has a chat box which I don’t use and thus find annoying, so I think we can build on that and expand it to a more full-featured chat widget, replacing the labels box. We’ll also adjust the spam filter slightly to show a couple of more bulk mails in the inbox:

*blogoscoped.com/files/ms-gmail/3.png

Read More from SOURCE


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 26, 2007)

I saw this couple of days back but didn't post for obvious reason..


----------



## debsuvra (Nov 26, 2007)

And what was the obvious reasons ?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 26, 2007)

you can set your hotmail like this also.Hotmail give you option to customize interface.
*img216.imageshack.us/img216/8933/hotmialle4.jpg



> Also, as in Hotmail, there needs to be less space for the email subjects to make place for a reading pane, which is full of verbose explanatory help text*:


you can set the size of this pane.All you need is stretch the middle bar...like this.
*img216.imageshack.us/img216/8663/hot2lu0.jpg

you can even turn off this pane...from here:
*img407.imageshack.us/img407/9625/hot1on9.jpg

As far filter is concern...hotmail has much improved filter now.Sometimes, I got my important hosting mail as spam in gmail...but never faced such issue in hotmail..after it was updated to live hotmail.

And they put ads on top of the page..no issue of irritation.
*img158.imageshack.us/img158/6981/hotss1.jpg


----------



## casanova (Nov 26, 2007)

But, the beta tag would have been removed within 6 months, unlike what google is doing.


----------



## debsuvra (Nov 26, 2007)

@ ravi_9793 

Hey dude! I just wanted to show about a blogger's imagination of Gmail having designed by MS. I did not wanted to know abt Hotmail customization.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 26, 2007)

And one final comparison betwee Gmail and Microsoft live mail with respect tp ads in mail page.

See this page of Hotmail.
*img158.imageshack.us/img158/2949/hot1go8.jpg

And now see, this page of gmail.
*img158.imageshack.us/img158/3831/gmailoe7.jpg

Now what you say..who is better in term of proving more space for our mail.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 26, 2007)

^gmail any time  will prefer rediffmail to that M$ cr@p!colored devil looks that M$ mail page got!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 26, 2007)

debsuvra said:
			
		

> @ ravi_9793
> 
> Hey dude! I just wanted to show about a blogger's imagination of Gmail having designed by MS. I did not wanted to know abt Hotmail customization.


I am not teaching you hotmail customization. I am just saying ..that this clain is totally false.

Let other know....how hotmail is better than gmail.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 26, 2007)

The Gmail layout would've also been looked like vista UI


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 26, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^gmail any time  will prefer rediffmail to that M$ cr@p!


I can't force you dear to switch to hotmail. 
I am just saying how hotmail interface is.

I will request you to try hotmail once..I am sure you will love its new features, interface, speed..and others.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 26, 2007)

will not try.sorry  i am satisfied with gmail and yahoo(to some extend).sorry baba!i am into purging every M$ things which i have to use.extremely sorry


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 26, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> will prefer rediffmail to that M$ cr@p!colored devil looks that M$ mail page got!



you can change color of your hotmail.
see..I have changed my color to light blue.

You can change color of hotmail like this :
*img158.imageshack.us/img158/5797/hot2ld2.jpg



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> will not try.sorry  i am satisfied with gmail and yahoo(to some extend).sorry baba!i am into purging every M$ things which i have to use.extremely sorry


As you wish dear..but there is nothing wrong in trying.There are lots of MS fans boys..who try linux...


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 26, 2007)

^ stop fighting guys..... switch to snail mail


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 26, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> ^ stop fighting guys..... switch to snail mail


we not fighting 
Are we..??? than I am extremely sorry to all .


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 26, 2007)

debsuvra said:
			
		

> And what was the obvious reasons ?


Now you got.. the "obvious" reason..


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 26, 2007)

@ ravi, i know u both are arguing.. and parka321 doenst wanna loose and u wanna win... this fight never ends until the thread gets closed.. 

@ praka... hotmail is not paid and its free just like gmail and yahoo.. (u know).., it shows the hatered towards M$


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 26, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> @ ravi, i know u both are arguing.. and parka321 doenst wanna loose and u wanna win... this fight never ends until the thread gets closed..


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2007)

salla hotmail ko follow karte hain copy karte hain concept chori karte hain aur ab bolte hain we rule internet blah blah  if it werent billy g's vision that he felt and realised that sabeer bhatia's product was revolutionary and neded some impetus and guidance gmail she mail sab nahi hotta aaj


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 26, 2007)

@imav.. ROFL.... 

and guys.. we had a poll here:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59370&highlight=mail

yes... Gmail wins


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 26, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> @imav.. ROFL....
> 
> and guys.. we had a poll here:
> 
> ...


ohhh..old thread.
And I have missed this.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 26, 2007)

ok

i cant miss that.... coz i posted that when i was a noob here.. (time when everyone laughed at me )


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 26, 2007)

^ rediff = rediffmail


----------



## praka123 (Nov 26, 2007)

@gigacore:I have hatred towards microsoft after reading the history of the company and Bill gates the marketing genius.my hatred is at top now,as after SCO bankrupt(M$ backed it to sue Linux) and Linux won.
then this morons in M$FT did what?they openely claims Linux is infringing patents!wtf?
Hatred towards M$ doesnot mean i hate windows users  or does not use windows!(because if i go to browse outside or most places pirated windows is whats ruling,though many have changed to Linux).


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 26, 2007)

hardcore linux user... hey btw... why are u using windows outside while we have a lot of live CDs and DSLinux for pendrive


----------



## praka123 (Nov 26, 2007)

^and do u think all will allow to run livecd's on their systems?NOPE.it is my personal experiance.ignorant windows sysadmin asked me once does i formatted his window$  seeing livecd.Why shud i care?I have tried my max to consider many to dual boot.

well,i cant use his or her computer without their permission u know!ofcourse i carry Knoppix at times.many friendly cafe owners allows.but many idiot windowish cafe owners who dont know what a livecd is!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 26, 2007)

gmail=very simple,feature rich,and gets the job done without making any fuss.HAve you tried accessing your gmail account during fluctuating connection?I have and I love it when it asks me to switch to html version to access it quicker,this is pure magic.

hotmail(M$'s gmail):never tried it much,just once for that cool looking ids .But I guess gmail is best for me.

Yahoo:kicked out due to never ending loading times and some very annoying features.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 26, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> gmail=very simple,feature rich,and gets the job done without making any fuss.HAve you tried accessing your gmail account during fluctuating connection?I have and I love it when it asks me to switch to html version to access it quicker,this is pure magic.


Hotmail also have classic version 




> hotmail ...never tried it much,just once for that cool looking ids


there are lots more to do in hotmail..like linking all live Ids.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 26, 2007)

tnaks for being a guide but trust me there is no such thing as gmail *for me*.You like hotmail then use it I aint telling you to use gmail instead.

And I wasn't telling you about the classic version or anything I was saying that gmal recognised my problem(fluctuating connection) and provided help and I liked it pretty much.Told you never tried hotmail.

One more thing to is that adsense+my blog works in sync with gmail(all being google things).


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 26, 2007)

This thread made me login to my first hotmail id, created some years back...


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 26, 2007)

@ praka.. alright 

@ cool_techi Congrats


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 26, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> One more thing to is that adsense+my blog works in sync with gmail(all being google things).


You can  add Google search also in your list.
I am not commenting on Google service........

I am just trying to explain what features are there in hotmail. Many people just ignore live Ids. But believe me..hotmail is 200% more improved after it was updated to Live Ids.



			
				cool_techie_tvm said:
			
		

> This thread made me login to my first hotmail id, created some years back...


congrats and welcome back


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 26, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> @ cool_techi Congrats


lol, got certain sentimental connection with that old id. It was created in a cafe, and that too by a _computer savvy_ friend of mine. I still remember jotting down my email address and password in a paper...back in '97 !! 

Ahh...those were the days


----------



## praka123 (Nov 27, 2007)

^i forgot my first yahoo id in 97,then made my present id same yr i suppose ,also i was using netaddress.com more often back in 96.


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2007)

I find Gmail to be better for me.

If it had been designed by Microsoft, then it would have been having Big Big Advertisement Banners and several editions (like Free and 20$).


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 2, 2007)

gagandeep said:
			
		

> If it had been designed by Microsoft, then it would have been having Big Big Advertisement Banners


I think you have not gone through every post of this thread.


----------



## adithyagenius (Dec 27, 2007)

@ravi
does hotmail have gmail like chatting when contacts are online?


----------



## chesss (Dec 29, 2007)

hotmail??
agar billji khud aake mujhse pratharna karen tab bhi main hotmail nahi use karoonga

2mb !! TWO freakin Megabyites . They offered @2@MB when gmail came with a thousand and now they even have the audacity to advertize 5gb 'free' space. They could have easily given more..
hotmail???  HELL NO!!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 29, 2007)

adithyagenius said:


> @ravi
> does hotmail have gmail like chatting when contacts are online?


U need windows live.

Hotmail: Stay connected anywhere with your Web e-mail account
Mail: Access your multiple e-mail accounts in one place
Messenger: Connect, share, and make your conversations count
Toolbar: Easy access to Windows Live services from any Web page

Spaces: The best place to share your world online
Photo Gallery: Get creative and share your photos and videos
Writer: Easily publish pictures, videos, and other rich content to your blog 
Events: Plan your event. Send invitations. Share photos.

And many more.......
download from here
*get.live.com/


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 29, 2007)

OFFTOPIC:
did anyone notice?? Almost everyone here is using the Vista theme by VG.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 29, 2007)

Why are we getting hypothetical all over again?
And when I did this a few weeks back, this is what happened:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74797
So why is this thread still active?


----------



## krates (Dec 29, 2007)

What you all are talking about man this just an imagination and in between came linux and windows fight and all and then peoples are telling the benefits of hotmail over gmail and vice - versa chatting and all

One is saying i am not in my life going to use hotmail and one is saying i love hotmail

You all have changed the meaning of the thread

And even this thread is lol 

Now if u say that yahoo is designed by google or google is designed by kushagra Then you must have absolutely lost it


----------

